# .!

## Gennadii

! 

     1  76-51     -  .              .   ?       ,       . 2 .
        ?              ?          ...  !
!

----------


## Gennadii

,      ...? 
    !

----------

,    ,      ? "   ... " -    . ,   . ,   -     .         ,       .

----------

2-    " "  "  ".             1    47.      1010 - , 2010 -     5010 - .,          .  ,    /          .        .            .  ,       .     ?         .

----------

> ,      ...?


1)         2)    ,          .

----------


## Gennadii

> ,    ,      ? "   ... " -    . ,   . ,   -     .         ,       .


         ,               ,          .     .     !
*,*  !  !

----------

> ,


         ,      (  2554)

----------


## Gennadii

> ,      (  2554)


!

----------

,    ,      . ?        ...? 
    ,       ?   ? 
,              ,   .

----------

> ...?


  ,   76   41.




> ,       ?


  .    ?

----------

8,

----------

(, ).      ,                  1010  2010  47     .

----------

. ,   . .

----------


## 3286

> (, ).      ,                  1010  2010  47     .


! ,   -       -                .           ?

----------

,   .

----------


## 3286

,      .    -   -  ,  .      ;    -        -   ?     - 76.05    76.25? (        ).  .

----------

> -        -


    ?    ?

----------


## 3286

[QUOTE=;54492510]    ?    ?[/QUOTE

       -      .         :       ,     ,        .         .

----------

76/5
         ,      .      .
          .




> .


? -    ?

----------


## 3286

> 76/5
>          ,      .      .
>           .
> ? -    ?


       ?        ,    -       .             .             : 10.01 76.05  , 10.01 76.25  , 19.05 76.05 ,    ?

----------

> ?


            ?
.  1? , .

----------


## 3286

> ?
> .  1? , .


1: 8.2 (8.2.19.83)
:   ,  1.3 (1.3.61.2)

----------

.

----------


## 3286

-   ,        .     .

----------


## 3286

,    -       .             .             : 10.01 76.05  , 10.01 76.25  , 19.05 76.05 ,    ?

----------


## 3286

> ?
> .  1? , .


! ,      ?

----------

.   ))         .

----------

!  ,     ,      ?  "   "  " "      ,         ,      .

----------

!
    !    1 8.3 ( ,  3.0 (3.0.67.74)) -   ,  .      .  ,       , ,     1        ,  ,  -  76?   -    ()?  68? 
  :     " ",      10,2.    -      .      (   ).    ???        -    ,  ?
, , ,     ,   ...
   !!!!!

----------


## Lela3135

,    ,    76   ,  ,  .      .
   ,      "  ".      ,   ,   "     ".      ,   .       ,     .

----------

